# Shorkie's right ear stays flopped down



## rsherid (Feb 23, 2010)

Our six-month old shorkie's right ear has remained flopped down for the last couple weeks while his left ear sticks up like it's supposed to. Is this a cause for concern? The only time both stick up is when we mention treats or a walk. His hearing doesn't seem to be affected.


----------



## sunnilove (May 4, 2010)

rsherid said:


> Our six-month old shorkie's right ear has remained flopped down for the last couple weeks while his left ear sticks up like it's supposed to. Is this a cause for concern? The only time both stick up is when we mention treats or a walk. His hearing doesn't seem to be affected.


im almost 80% positive this is due because the dog is growing, mine did this but abit earlier then 6 months id say 4 1/2 5 , her one eat kept flopping and standing back up , her ears are now pointed its just the puppy growing , still if in a month its not standing up with the other one id take her to the vet, mine's perked up about amonth later


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Lots of times puppies get floppy ears when they're teething, very common. Also, since there is no standard for a "shorkie", it's also entirely possible that he's just gonna have a floppy ear, who knows.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

What kind of mix is a shorkie?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Schnauzer/Yorkie? I thought of Shar Pei first, but that's clearly a case of personal bias, lol.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

I thought Shorkie is a Shih Tzu/Yorkie mix?? Where did you learn that the ears should stand up? There are no standards for mixes and no way to predict exactly how they're going to turn out. His ears may stand or they may not, or he could have one up and one down. Typically when they're teething, which is ~4-6 months, is when they're bodies go thru lots of grow changes and often that were erect may start to flop. Usually the ears will start standing again as the cartilage in the ear hardens, but sometimes they stay floped. If you want you dogs ear to stay erect then you could try bracing and taping the ear, but there's no gaurentee that it's going to stay up.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Elka is 2 1/2 husky mix, one ear flops unless she's excited enough to hold it up.

Personally? I love it, it seems that many others do too as they comment on it. I did have one self-righteous jerk tell me that she was a sucky german shepherd since one ear didn't stand up. I let him have it. 

It hasn't caused her any health problems except undue attention which she's not overly fond of in general. =)


----------

